# I Am Guessing...



## LewTube (Nov 21, 2013)

I couldn't find an exact match on photos so not 100% sure

Does this poor little guy have Ich?

He is the only one displaying this in a tank of 25 fish (135 gallons)

Your input on diagnosis and best treatment is greatly appreciated


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like it is a bacterial infection. . how long has he been like this? do you have another tank you can put in? would need to get meds / which ones im not sure. wait for another member to recommend?


----------



## LewTube (Nov 21, 2013)

It appeared a few days ago as a white discolouration but is getting worse daily.

I have a 1 gallon beta bowl I think I will put him in


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

do you have a bigger tank/ or even bucket? 
not sure how big the fish is, but that may be too small. check your lfs and see what bacterial meds you can get. i think it'll have to be an antibiotic.
i've only had to deal with something like this a long time ago so i dont know what the new stuff is like.

hopefully some other members can chime in and provide some of their experiences


----------



## LewTube (Nov 21, 2013)

He is about 3.5" long, I am just dismantling a 55 gallon to sell so I have sent him over there for now. 

He is all by himself.

Thank you, I have been very lucky up until this in not having to deal with disease etc


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I fortunately haven't had any problems with disease in my fish so any advice on medication are a result of me preparing for the future. So take my advice with a grain of salt.

With that said, frequent water changes are a must and would only help. I wouldn't use the 1 gallon. A 10 gallon or so would be preferable (especially when using meds so that you save money) but if you don't have one available keep him in the 55 gallon. I'd probably do about 30% every other day on tank tank.
As Jay suggested, a 5 gallon bucket that would work. You could also use 10 gallon storage totes. With these smaller containers I'd do daily 50% water changes.

Like Jay said, it looks like a bacterial infection.
Tropical Fish Disease Identification with pictures and cures.

I would try to look for a med that treats for gram-negative bacteria such as nitrofurazone (API Furan 2, Tetra Fungus Guard), Seachem Kanaplex or API Triple Sulfa.
Aquarium Medications Part 2 | Antibiotic & Antimicrobial Treatments

If it keeps getting worse, you could also consider doing a potassium permangenate (Jungle Clear Water. This is not the same as Jungle Water Clear), hydrogen peroxide, or methylene blue swab or dip.
Fish Baths, Dips, Swabs; Including Coral; For Disease, Ammonia, Treatment


----------



## LewTube (Nov 21, 2013)

Geoffrey and Jay thank you both for your input. 

I will source a 10 gallon hospital tank and get it set up asap.

Lew


----------



## LewTube (Nov 21, 2013)

Turns out he was being beaten up by another male in the tank.

I found a 10 gallon at a thrift store for $5, cleaned, rinsed and filled with water from my 55 gallon. Treated with salt and API Pimafix for 48 hours and he was back in fighting form.

He is now back in the 125 gallon and staying away from the other big male.

Hopefully that is the end of it.


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

cool, thanks for the update. good to hear hes doing well!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

You may want to consider increasing the hiding spots. I used to use black ABS pipe. They actually have a floating kind, a 6 inch section floating in your display tank gives the weaker one a place to hide, away from the fray (main rock base at bottom) and close to food (floating food). I used to put 2 or 3 in each tank of mbuna and they would be used as required by the fish, seemed like someone was always rotating through.


----------

